# Mellubb's "Vecna's Revenge" ICC



## Mellubb (May 18, 2007)

[Sblock=Links]
OOC
Rogue's Gallery[/Sblock]

[Sblock=HalfWay] The hamlet of HalfWay got its name from its location half-way between Hardby and Greyhawk.  It has population of 177 (134 Humans, 13 half-elves, 11 halflings, 7 gnomes, 5 elves, 4 dwarves, 3 half-orcs,) who actually live there and usually has at least half that much in visitors stopping through en route to places unknown.  The local guard does not tolerate crime from visitors of the town.  There are more than a few ships whose crew is not welcome in its ports for disturbing the peace. 
Hamlet, although small, can provide almost any service a crew might need to continue its voyage making it the most popular stop along the Selintan River.  From repairing sails and hulls to providing provisions and rope there in no job too big or too small for the boat house to manage. The town takes great pride in its abilities to manage so much and with so little.
The people of this hamlet have a strong work ethic and do not tolerate laziness.  They expect everyone who live there to pull their weight and help the community.  But, when the sun goes down the work goes away and they meet in one of the pubs/taverns for fun and games. [/Sblock]

[Sblock=Setting]It is spring time.  The sun is warm on the skin complemented by the cool breeze against your face.  The tulips and wild flowers are beginning to bloom.  The birds are chirping the squirrels are playing, and the children are laughing.  It truly a wonderful season to live in Half-Way. 
The small village is buzzing with preparations of the up coming wedding.  Amy Fisher is to be married to Phil Jackson.  Both Phil and Amy were among those children who were kidnapped all those years ago.  There is so much work to do to prepare for the wedding that it is hard to keep up with the ships making port.  
Amy has asked Liegh to do the ceremony feeling a close bond to her after the tragedy they encountered together.  So Megan is teaching Liegh the ways of this important sacrament.  
The groom, Phil, is a close friend of Vanta’s he is one of the children who stuck up for you all those tears ago.  Phil is a strong strapping man who works on the docks.  He is not very smart though.  It is custom that during the ceremony a close friend of the groom present a gift to the bride accepting her as part of that friendship.  A close friend of the bride will present a gift to groom in a similar manner.  After the gifts are presented the bearer gives a short speech about the couple and a promise to be a friend to both the bride and groom. The gifts are usually hand made and decorative, usually a sash, or head band made from flowers.  But gifts can be anything. 
Phil has asked Vanta to present Amy with his gift of friendship at the wedding.  Amy has asked Kailyn to bear the gift to her groom.  The music is to be provided by Jarrod who is learning under Gerbo.  Ragnor was asked to read a scripture from Pelor during the service. Theocrat will serve as the Promise Witness.  He will hear the vows read by the bride and groom and “confirm” to Leigh that they are indeed sincere.  He will also be responsible to make sure the paperwork is filled out and filed accordingly.  
The remainders of the lost children serve as ushers and doormen and the like. The town wishes to present a gift to the rescuers at the reception for many years of loyalty and friendship to the town.[/Sblock]


It is early evening, 3 days before the wedding. The sun has begun to set and the first stars of night are beginning to appear.  The wedding party has assembled in the court yard of the temple for the 3rd of 4 rehearsals.  Megan is posturing Leigh into position in front of the altar while, Alan goes over the verses with Ragnor. Vanta and Kaylin stand awkwardly beside their friends as the groom reads his vows to his bride. It is a joyous time and the love shared by the bride and groom, is far more apparent than the butterflies in their stomachs.  As the sun falls out of sight and the sky turns dark, a bright flash appears from the east.  As everyone turns their eyes to the sky, dozens of green fire balls fill the sky creating a cascade of emerald fire works.  At first the spectacle appears beautiful but, as the fire grows near and the ground begins to shake, it becomes quite frightening.  Everyone stairs in awe as the green fires draw closer.  Screams are heard from inside the town.  People begin praying to Pelor for protection.  Then just as fast as they appeared they pass over the town.  Loud thuds are heard as the fires impact the ground several miles away.  
As a precaution the rest of the rehearsal is postponed until tomorrow evening and the elders gather with the mayor to discuss the possible danger of another “fire falling” and what to do incase they land inside the town next time.  
In the morning Gerbo wakes up Jarrod just before dawn * “Wake up silly boy” * Gerbo says as he jabs him with his walking stick. * Wake up I said I have something for you to do. *


----------



## dontremb (May 18, 2007)

"What, what!?  I'm awake," a sleepy Jarrod mumbles.  As he stretches lazily on his bed, he peers at Gerbo through sleep filled eyes.  Last night's dreams of green fires raining down on the town and engulfing HalfWay are running through his head.

The young bard gets up and stumbles over to his basin to begin splashing water on his face.  In between splashes of refreshing water he speaks out of the side of his mouth to Gerbo.  "What's up, dad?  What do you need?  You know I've been practicing my songs all day, so I'm not sure how much time I'll have."

There are very few items in this house sized for a human, and most of them are in Jarrod's room.  He waits for his tiny father to fill him in while he rummages through his closet to find some decent clothes.


----------



## Mellubb (May 18, 2007)

*"Yes, Yes, You must round up your cousins," * Gerbo says in Gnomish *" Do hurry!! Take them to the temple there is much to discuss'" * With not another word Grebo is out of the room.  You can here him giggle as he leaves the house. * Big day, Big day, Do hurry!!*


----------



## dontremb (May 19, 2007)

While grumbling in a light-hearted manner, Jarrod buttons his shirt, pulls on his boots, and heads outside.  It's a cool spring morning, and a smile plays over Jarrod's face as he walks towards Leigh's house.  

He knocks on the door and calls out, "Leigh!  Hey, dad needs us over at the temple.  He seems to think that it's important."

[SBLOCK=OOC]If anyone wants to have a response to Jarrod knocking on their door, please do so, otherwise, I'm just going to gloss over it.[/SBLOCK]

After leaving Leigh's house, Jarrod attempts to inform Kaylin, Vanta, Kasis, and Ragnor to get them to the temple.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 19, 2007)

*Vanta*

Vanta wakes up sleepily to the knock on his door, he was up late taking care of Leigh's gift.  He looked to his bedside, to the beautiful rosebush that was growing in a homemade pot next to his bed.  He had neatly trimmed back the buds, and any leaves that were growing brown.  "The temple what...?  Why?  Okay I'll be there, let me get dressed."


----------



## dontremb (May 19, 2007)

While yelling through the door to Vanta, "I'm not sure, Van, but I bet it has something to do with the green fire last night.  C'mon!  Hurry up, it's like a mystery, and I have to find out what's going on!"  

Jarrod waits for a few seconds, impatiently, then leaves Vanta to finish getting ready to rouse the rest of the gang.


----------



## Eydis (May 19, 2007)

At this odd request, Kaylin quickly dresses and runs out the door; only slightly wishing for some food, but too excited to bother.


----------



## dontremb (May 19, 2007)

*Jarrod Nackle*

After giving the message to everyone, Jarrod will walk towards the temple, very interested in what's going on.  _This sounds like it could make an excellent epic.  "The tale begins with emerald fireballs crashing to the ground.  The intrepid heros find they are pulled into a tale frought with mystery, treasure, and a little bit of romance."  Yup, definitely a good beginning._


----------



## Mellubb (May 19, 2007)

Upon waking to go to the temple all of you notice your parents are not in the house.  As you walk through the town you can see the buzzing of people getting ready to go to work.  It is a beautiful spring morning the sun is warm on the face, but has not yet grown hot enough to dry the morning dew.  The morning birds are singing and a few white clouds seem to dance across the deep blue sky.  Upon reaching the temple it at first appears empty. As you enter the temple you are greeted by Samuel on of the town Elders. After exchanging pleasantries he escorts you all to a meeting hall in the west wing of the temple and says   “Please eat, all your questions will be answered soon.” 
	The room has a large table surrounded by 20 chairs (9 on each side and 1 on each end). On the table are pitchers of orange juice, a tray of pastries and several trays of fruit.

[SBlock=NOTE: ] The order of arrival is Jemal, Leigh, and Kasis arrive together as they live in the same house.  Followed by Kaylin, then Jarrod, then Vanta.  If I got this out of order let me know.[/Sblock]


----------



## dontremb (May 19, 2007)

*Jarrod Nackle*

Though he is still insatiably curious about the situation at hand, Jarrod is never one to pass up a good breakfast.  He stares at the large table filled with mouth-watering food and drink, and subconsciously smiles.  Jarrod quickly takes a seat, and begins to help himself to the gooey pastries and fresh fruit.

"Hey Kaylin, could you pass me that pitcher of orange juice?"  He motions to her by holding his neck tightly with his hand, and miming choking to exagerate his thirst.


----------



## Mellubb (May 20, 2007)

Ragnor sits across from Jarrod. He calmly looks over to Leigh as he gathers some fruit from the tray.* Leigh do you have any idea why we are here.  It is not normal for us to brought together like this.  Should we be scared?'*


----------



## Eydis (May 20, 2007)

"No problem Jarrod.  Please pass me those pastries.  Wow, food and something new going on.  This is starting out to be quite an exciting day!"  Kaylin can barely sit still she's so excited.


----------



## dontremb (May 20, 2007)

*Jarrod Nackle*

Jarrod glances at Ragnor while he chews and absently passes Kayling a plate of pastries.  Then, he looks around the room to take stock of exactly who is present.  He wants to get a feel for his surroundings, in case there might be some clue as to why they were all brought here.

[SBLOCK=DM Only]HAH!  You're not the DM!!!  Fool!  I totally caught you!  

Anyway, I'm just looking around to find clues.  Also, our parents aren't here yet, are they?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 20, 2007)

*Vanta*

Coming inside, Vanta eagerly sits down to some breakfast.  Between taking care of the wedding gift and studying his spellbook, he had little time to eat.  He chats with his cousins.  "I wonder what those green fireballs were, I bet this is about them.  Hey Jemal, could you pass me one of those pastries, the ones with the peaches in the center?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 20, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan Cleric 1, hp: 10/10*

Leigh was startled at the early knock on her door.

"This better not be another of your tricks, Jarrod!" Leigh croaked from underneath her warm covers.

After not hearing anything in response, she contemplated drifting back to sleep under the warm bedclothes, but instead, drug herself out of bed.

She threw on some clothes laying on top of the dresser, and hotfooted it out her door, trying to catch up to Jarrod, while thinking,"This better not be some joke."

After entering the temple, she noticed the large amount of chairs around the table, and her interest was quickly piqued.  "Different often means important," She says quietly as she grabs a glass of orange juice, mumbles a prayer to Pelor for the wonderful bounty of ripe oranges and takes a seat.  She is too nervous to eat.

Leigh looks from Ragnor to Jarrod, seeing only apprehension mixed with excitement and curiosity.  "I don't know what is going on yet, but I fear it cannot be good, as those green balls of fire last night did not look natural."

She tries to relax and gives a half-hearted stretch, before realizing that her mind is racing.

She keeps glancing outside, looking at the shadows cast by the sun trying to mark time as she waits.


----------



## dontremb (May 20, 2007)

*Jarrod Nackle*

As Leigh catches up to Jarrod, he responds to her initial, waking statement, "Well, if it is, it's a trick on me, too.  You go on ahead, I have to grab Kaylin and Vanta.

_Back inside the temple._



			
				Leigh said:
			
		

> "I don't know what is going on yet, but I fear it cannot be good, as those green balls of fire last night did not look natural."



"I'm sure it will be fine, Leigh.  What's the worst that could happen?  Some epic story involving meteoritic demons falling from the sky?"  Jarrod laughs out loud at this.  "They're probably just bringing us all in here to explain what it was, and tell us there's nothing to worry about."  He sighs in exasperation, "I swear to Baervan, hardly anything exciting happens here.  And the one time something _does_ happen, it's probably nothing."

Jarrod glances around the room in longing.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 20, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan Cleric 1, hp: 10/10*

Leigh fidgets nervously with the strand of prayer beads around her neck -"But Jarrod -- why are _WE_ the only ones here?  Why are there not any of the children who do not share our past here?"

She scans the temple once more, before trying to relax, softly reciting Pelor's prayer for focus.


----------



## Mellubb (May 20, 2007)

As the pastries begin to disappear, and the juice pitchers empty, the door slowly opens.  Gerbo walks in wearing his formal robes and green sash, which mark him as an elder.  He is followed by Megan, Alan, Thaivor, Quinton, and Mayor Eric Woodsman.   * “Thank you for waiting, I hope you had enough to eat. There are a lot of questions and few answers.  We do not know what fell from the sky last night.  We want you to find out what is what.  We believe they fell into the forest just west of town.  We want you to go investigate.”* 
 *”There is a stream of black smoke that should be where it hit. You are to go there find out what it is and tell us.” * .  Alan continues.  
A look of fear crosses Megan’s face as she looks into the eyes of the three children she raised.  She takes a deep breath and says  *”We could not think of anyone else we could trust with this task.  You have been brought up to be responsible and intelligent.  Be careful” *  
Gerbo chimes in,  *“I am here to speak on behalf have the Elders of this town.  You would be doing us a great service if you can figure out what is was that nearly destroyed our city.  If you have any question please ask.”*


----------



## Eydis (May 20, 2007)

"You mean you guys aren't going to go check it out?  I thought that's what you did?"  Kaylin pipes in, as she tries not to look a bit frightened.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 21, 2007)

*Vanta*

Vanta smiles widely.  "This is good, there is only so much to do around here.  Finally something exciting happens.  Our parents are not going probably for a couple reasons.  First, it is probably nothing.  Second,"  he continues, "they could be testing us to see if we are truly able to follow in their footsteps.  Or," he says with a grin and wink at the others, "they could just be tired of us being around all the time."


----------



## dontremb (May 21, 2007)

*Jarrod Nackle*

"Well ok!  Now we're getting somewhere.  When do we leave?  What do you think it is?  What should be loooking for, besides the column of black smoke that won't die down?"  Jarrod spouts off his questions hurriedly, not giving enough time to answer any of them.  His excitement to start a real adventure, and not the ones his father tells him about, is evident on his face.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 21, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan Cleric 1, hp: 10/10*







Leigh was crestfallen at the news.  She was hoping for some explanation of the prior nights events, instead of being told to go figure it out for the town.  But she put on a brave face for the rest of the 'children'.

"Let us make all do haste to depart, we owe it to the town to expediously get to the bottom of things.  Let us all gather in the town square in 10 minutes -- I need to go get my armor and other equipment for the excursion."

With that, Leigh departs from the temple to go collect her things.

In the back of her mind, she wonders what they will find.  If these were giant fireballs from the sky, wouldn't they just find ashen craters?  Or were they the shells of some demons or devils, sent here to plague the lands?  

Her mind was swimming in thoughts and possibilities.  She gave a quick prayer to Pelor for guidance and calm, then collected all of her gear.


----------



## Mellubb (May 21, 2007)

* "You need to gather your equipment and leave as soon as possible.  We don't know how much time you have.'*  Says Gerbo.


----------



## Theocrat (May 21, 2007)

*Kasis Rayg Cleric of Pholtus*

OCC - sorry about the delay. I'm also unsure of the calendar date or day, so I'm just using what fits to use as a comment as we eat breakfast (it's spring, but no month was listed, so I'm using 1st Flocktime), but before the elders come in. Someone posted in Light Blue - it's very difficult to read. 

ICC (before the elders arrive) – "Cousins, last night was Starday, the 1st of Flocktime. The date must have some significance. I was up early calling the dawn as usual this morning for it is Sunday, and I followed its Path but I was not lead anywhere of great importance. But the lords of the Sun DO call upon us, this Sunday, for there is always a prophet’s lines – something that Cousin Jarrod will attest to- about the day after a Family’s Festival on Starday. With Half-Way having such favor with the Sun, it is no happenstance that this would happen and events to come unfold as they will. There is something important that has called us 'cousins' – something that has been written long ago, before our birth, abandonment, and rescue, often it is more than just one mere mortal’s hand – it is the will of the Gods. "
ICC (just after hearing the news from the elders) – "A wedding is a great calling to be returned home, and with the blessings of the Church, I have plenty of leave to help handle the duties of the town. I do hope it will not be long, as I do wish to return to Greyhawk to re-attend my studies. But as a dedicated Missionary, it is my duty to travel – an with Jarrod it’ll be amusing, even if a bit heathen-ish- and spread the Holy Path. Let us hope to find an answer to the mystery – and one before others arrive to sully the area with their unclean ways." 

"Momma Megan, you have taught us well. Leigh is loyal to Pelor, and I’ll watch over her, making sure she never strays, besides – with Ragnor there – nobody ever gives her a hard time. We all proudly carry the task you have given us, we know that you must now live through us and although I choose a different following, you have never failed me and I hope to live the guided life that Pholtus has put forth for me. We both know he would not have chosen me if it wasn’t for the dedication which you have demonstrated. " 

I kiss Momma Megan on the cheek as I head for the door. Dipping my fingers in the holy water and proposing a prayer to Pholtus, I leave the temple running to catch up with Leigh. 

I too, head to my room to gather my belongings. As I pack my things, Hetal (the family dog), sits wagging her tail. “Sorry, Hetal, you cannot go with us. You’ve been a good girl all these years. I remember sleeping with you each night I was scared. I know you’d be able to protect me out there under the stars – but the ground is hard, and there is no need to hurt your hips any further. I’ll make sure to tell Pops to toss an extra bone in your bed – until I can bring you back one from some infamous monster.” 

 


-------------------------
Kasis Rayg – Missionary of the Church of the One True Path of Pholtus
Adopted son to Megan and Alan Phelnar, brother to Leigh of the Radiant Pelor and Ragnor Thokk the devoted sil-Euroz


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 21, 2007)

*Vanta*

"Okay I'm going to get my things.  I should be back shortly."

[sblock=ooc]I gather all my equipment.  Spells prepared today:  0:  Acid splash, detect magic, read magic, ghost sound.  1:  mage armor, summon monster1 x2.[/sblock]


----------



## Eydis (May 22, 2007)

Timidly, Kaylin says "Yeah, ok.  I'll go grab my things too."  Then she runs off to gather them.


----------



## Mellubb (May 22, 2007)

ADVENTURE!!! As you all hurry home with excitement of your first “real adventure” right in front of you, you soon realize that you will have no one to rely on except yourselves.  The forest is only 7 miles away you figure it will take about 4 hours with little Kaylin with you.  It is still unclear exactly how long your mission will take.  Will you get there just to find a smoking whole?  What if it WAS demons?  Will they try to destroy the world again like they did all those years ago?  What if there is treasure?  

The question race through your mind as you stuff your bags full of the equipment you think “real adventurers” use.  When you return to the temple Sandra and Megan are sitting on a bench near tree beside the temple.  They welcome you and wish you luck on your trip.

Does any one have anything specific to do before we go any further?


----------



## Eydis (May 23, 2007)

not me.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 23, 2007)

*Vanta*

Standing outside in the sun, Vanta leans on his quarterstaff, looking at the sun, trying to judge the time.  "I'm all set, sorry about the delay, I had to prepare my spells.  I am ready to go now though."


----------



## dontremb (May 23, 2007)

*Jarrod Nackle*

(Immediately after Kasis' speech.)
Then entire time during Kasis' speech, Jarrod listens intently, then the corners of his mouth curl up in a grin.  He tries to stop himself from smiling.  As Kasis rolls on, Jarrod has to hold his mouth to prevent himself from laughing.  He looks at his other cousins to see if they are also grinning.

After the speech, Jarrod claps Kasis on the back and says, "Oh cousin.  You are _so_ dramatic!"  Before he walks out to retrieve some equipment, he makes an illustrious, very overdramatic bow to Kasis and says aloud to the group, "I'm going to get my sword.  If I don't return, please tell my dad..._sniff_... that I love him."  He then turns to Gerbo.  "Dad, if I don't make it through the hazards and perils of the Halfway back alleys, please tell my friends and cousins that I'll always think of them from the road beyond."

Jarrod looks up at the ceiling and pretends to be trying not to cry.  "I'll see you all back here soon.  I hope."  With that, he grins widely at Kasis again, and heads out the door.

[SBLOCK=Kasis Only]Please take no REAL offense to my ribbing.  If you do find it offensive, please let me know.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Theocrat (May 24, 2007)

[showblock]
None taken. I'm a cleric of Pholtus - laws, order, and righteousness which all imply almost a beaurcratic aspect of things. That and you're a Bard, with a Noniz parent, only thing worse would being an actual Gnome. 
I found it funny, that you're trying to hide your laughter and "attempting" to get the others to laugh too.
[/showblock]


----------



## Mellubb (May 24, 2007)

The group meets in front of the temple and with a quick good bye from Sandra and Megan; they head out to see their first adventure.  The strange concoction of emotions nervous, scared, and excitement fills there stomachs.  The reality of the situation doesn’t hit until the group crests the tallest of the rolling hills just west of town and can see the pillar of black smoke reaching for the sky.


----------



## Jemal (May 24, 2007)

*Before we leave*
Ragnor shrugs "I've little to gather, though some shopping may be in order to gather supplies for our travel."  While the others excitedly rush around, the half-orc calmly goes around spending what little he's managed to save on Rations and supplies (Backpack, Rope, etc, as noted in my Equipment)

*After leaving*
"Well, it would seem our way is clear."  Ragnor takes but a moment to look back at the town before forging ahead

[sblock=theocrat]
It's just 'sblock', not "showblock"
[/sblock]


----------



## Eydis (May 24, 2007)

As we crest the tallest of the rolling hills, Kaylin looks nervously toward the black smoke "that's an awful lot of smoke for something that's been cooling all night.  What do you guys think we'll find?  Do you know anything about this stuff Vanta?  I mean look who your dad is, you two are always reading some book."  Kaylin then looks up at Vanta with big wide eyes, just like a little kid waiting for an answer.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 24, 2007)

*Vanta*

Vanta looks up at the dark smoke, a little bit of fear is his eyes.  "Yes, my father told me stories when I was younger of days long past."  His voice cracks, "I've learned a lot on my own as well.  I just wish I had more books to read, there is not enough is our small town."   

[sblock=ooc]I am not sure what kind of knowledge check you wanted, but I rolled once. Knowledge:  22[/sblock]


----------



## dontremb (May 25, 2007)

*Jarrod Nackle*

"Oh come on friends!  This is the very definition of high adventure!"  Jarrod is skipping and dancing along; quite a feat really, as he's toting around his signature weapon, a huge sword.  "Can't you _feel_ the excitement building?  Perhaps there will be some orcs to battle with, ooh!  Or some dragons."  He looks excitedely around at everyone, "Can you imagine if we vanquished a dragon!?"

After that, Jarrod looks ahead at the plume of black smoke trailing towards the sky.  Occasionally, he can be heard mumbling something about epic stories of dragon-slayers.  "Jarrod the Dragon-Slayer...," and them more mumbling as he slips further back into his frequent daydreams.


----------



## Eydis (May 25, 2007)

"Hah!  Dragon slayers!  Have you actually _ever_ hit anything with that big sword of yours?"  Kaylin chuckles at the image of Jarrod actually swinging his sword.


----------



## dontremb (May 25, 2007)

*Jarrod Nackle*

"I've practiced plenty with it.  But only time will tell.  Perhaps I'll fall flat on my face, but, perhaps...  *I* will be the one the write the stories about."  Jarrod smiles widely, expectantly.


----------



## Eydis (May 25, 2007)

"We'll just see who they write those stories about Jarrod," Kaylin says, then she begins moving down the hill.  "They won't get written if we're all just standing around."  Then with a giggle "come on slow pokes!"


----------



## Theocrat (May 25, 2007)

*Kasis Rayg of the Church of the One True Path of Pholtus*

"Cousin Jarrod has hit his Knuckles aplenty! I once watched him fight his dad. Uncle wore a mask, and pretended to be a Goblin just so Jarrod could fight one. And the only Orc he's ever had the oppurtunity to face was when he was getting beat at Chess by Ragnor."
I thust my spear at Jarrod's general direction (careful not to actually poke him or anyone else). "Cousin Jarrod has grown a bit in the 4 years I've been gone, but his sword skill hasn't grown with him. I've seen a Troll and they IS nasty. I'm glad the Knights of Pholtus were at the castle walls. Now that, Jarrod, you would have enjoyed watching as the Trolls attacked the main walls, arrows flying, priests running the battlements with annoucements, and of course, the General overlooking the field in a flying bubble." 

"But lets not get Kaylin excited anymore than we need too. In my travels, I too have seen fires burn all night. When the air is dry, and the lack of rain makes the ground hard and tree's dry, the fires can be seen from several miles out."

"And Ragnor, maybe you too need to practice a few team skills, as we walk. Like being able to run past her without tripping over her, or her running between your legs as she goes in for the 'stab'. "  
 

[sblock=Our Group TeamWork PHBII/DMGII OCC]
We should look at Team Work feats, skills and such that allow us to work togeather. Remember, I think tactically, and without mini's and a grid, we gotta be able to plan as best as possible. Allowing Ragnor to bullrush, charge, and do whatever else he might want to do, through her[Kaylin area might be beneficial. These also might be beneficial for all of us to look at and determine which skills and feats we have that would allow us to work togeather in a fight. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=DM]
I would think that one of these darn know skills should give me some sort of insight to the fires. 

```
Knowledge <Arcana> {int}      1    +2          +3
Knowledge [History] {int}     2    +2          +4
Knowledge [Religion] {int}    2    +2          +4
Knowledge [The Planes] {int}  1    +2          +3
Knowledge [Geography] {int}  0    +2          +2
Knowledge [Local] {int}      1    +2          +1
```
[/sblock]
-------------------------
Kasis Rayg – Missionary of the Church of the One True Path of Pholtus
Adopted son to Megan and Alan Phelnar, brother to Leigh of the Radiant Pelor and Ragnor Thokk the devoted sil-Euroz


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 26, 2007)

*Vanta*

Vanta smiles at the excited Jarrod.  "That blade is nearly as big as you, I've seen you swing that thing at trees, and you looked capable enough...Then agains orcs can move," he adds with a wink.


----------



## dontremb (May 26, 2007)

*Jarrod Nackle*

Jarrod grins at Kasis in a good-natured way.  "We'll just see how much I've learned with this sword _when_ we run up against said orc, won't we?"  He winks at cleric, smiling.  "On another note, while the flying bubble sounds incredible, I have little interest in army-size battles.  I much prefer the story about a smaller group.  Those are who the legends get based on."

Jarrod begins whistling a tune and shoves his hands in his pockets while staring ahead at the smoke.


----------



## Mellubb (May 26, 2007)

[Sblock= Vanta and Kasis] both of you know that so much black smoke should be accompanied by flames.  Judging by the depth of the smoke in the forest you should be able to see said flames, but you don’t see any.  Clearly something extraordinary is afoot. [/Sblock]

[Sblock=Kaylin and Leigh]
As you venture closer to the impact site Kaylin and Leigh notice there are fewer animals as you get closer to the wood line. And once you reach theforest there are no animals at all.  [/Sblock]

As you approach the wood line you the smoke begins to burn your eyes and lungs.  The smoke has created a fog and it inhibits your vision.   You can not see further than 15 ft in around you.


----------



## dontremb (May 26, 2007)

*Jarrod Nackle*

While covering his mouth with his shirt and holding back a cough, Jarrod grunts, "Wow, it's getting really interesting now, isn't it?"  He squints and attempts to peer deeper in the forest.  "Perhaps we should be a little careful?  It wouldn't do well to start of this epic adventure with all of us getting caught in a forest fire.  Hah!"  Jarrod begins to chuckle at his own joke, but ends up just coughing violently.

[SBLOCK=DM]What?  No SBLOCK for me?  Man!  LOL, J/K.  I'm sure I"ll get my fair share of secrets.  I think it's cool, not looking at them.  We will each get our own knowledge.  Very interesting.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 26, 2007)

*Vanta*

Vanta speaks with a little concern.  "Something is wrong here.  Where there is smoke, there is fire, but there is no fire here."


----------



## Jemal (May 27, 2007)

Ragnor looks around "How can you tell?  I can see a few dozen feet!  Although I admit it's not as hot as I would have thought."  He keeps pushing forwards, ignoring the orc comments and trying to keep everyone in sight. "Lets just get through this before we choke!"


----------



## Eydis (May 27, 2007)

Coughing a little, Kaylin ties a rag around her mouth and nose to make it a bit easier to breathe, and says "I agree with Ragnor, lets hurry through this before we choke!  Better yet, maybe we should wait until the smoke clears, so we don't hurt our throats."  Then she flashes a grin under her rag.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 27, 2007)

*Vanta*



			
				Ragnor said:
			
		

> "How can you tell? I can see a few dozen feet! Although I admit it's not as hot as I would have thought."




"Exactly," Vanta replies matter-of-factly, "there is no heat, nor any crackle of burning brush."

"Yes let us hurry along."   Vanta holds his sleeve over his nose and mouth, trying to keep the smoke out as best as possible.  Vanta follows the rest of his cousins into the smoke, lightly coughing under his breath.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 27, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan Cleric 1 hp: 10/10*

"This is ridiculous -- what I wouldn't give for a strong wind to break this up... Who knows what could be hiding in there, just waiting."

Leigh follows along with the others, her hand firmly holding her morningstar, and her eyes darting back and forth to the periphery of the smoke.


----------



## Mellubb (May 27, 2007)

As everyone pushes forward, holding whatever cloth they have to their face to ease breathing, a green glow appears dimly lighting the area in strange emerald aura.  It is still difficult to breathe and see.  There is a loud thud as Jarrod falls to the ground.  Everyone looks in his direction to find he tripped over the body of a goblin.


----------



## Eydis (May 28, 2007)

"Eww!  You're the first one to get goblin guts on you!"  Kaylin giggles.
"No seriously, is this rock going to kill us too?  Maybe we shouldn't go into the 'green glow'."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 28, 2007)

*Vanta*

Vanta stops at the sound and turns to see the dead goblin.  He walks over to where it lays dead and examines it for any wounds.  "Kasis, Phelan, what do you think killed this thing?"

[sblock=Kasis, Phelan & DM]I'll aid another of a heal check to find out how this thing died. Heal:  +2[/sblock]

At the sickly green glow, Vanta searches his memory for anything of importance. [sblock=ooc]Knowledge arcana, planes and history +7[/sblock]


----------



## dontremb (May 28, 2007)

*Jarrod Nackle*

Jarrod grunts as he impacts the ground, then pulls himself up and dusts off.  After readjusting his shirt over his mouth, he exclaims, "Hah!  And the first evil vanquishing goes to Jarrod!  Do you see this?  I barely even touched him and he was defeated."  

After chuckling to himself over his joke, he keeps an eye out for further trouble while the others take a look at the corpse of the goblin.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 28, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan Cleric 1, Hp: 10/10*

Leigh pushes her blond hair back, crouches down and looks over the goblin's corpse, trying to determine the cause of death.

Heal check on dead goblin to figure out how it died, not using +2 bonus from healing kit (1d20+5=9) 

"This is very odd and not natural, but I don't think I can figure out why it died.  Hopefully someone else might be able to gather something.  Either ways, it is not a good sign..."

Leigh stands up grabs her shield with her left hand, and grips her morningstar tightly once again with her right, and looks back at her companions.


----------



## Eydis (May 28, 2007)

dontremb said:
			
		

> *Jarrod Nackle*
> 
> Jarrod grunts as he impacts the ground, then pulls himself up and dusts off.  After readjusting his shirt over his mouth, he exclaims, "Hah!  And the first evil vanquishing goes to Jarrod!  Do you see this?  I barely even touched him and he was defeated."
> 
> After chuckling to himself over his joke, he keeps an eye out for further trouble while the others take a look at the corpse of the goblin.





"You wish Jarrod!  You nearly chopped your own head off with that great big sword of yours.  Hah!  
Well if you guys don't know what happened here, then we better move more quickly, before the same fate befalls us."


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2007)

As soon as they're done playing with the corpse, Ragnor helps Kaylin usher them onword, wanting to be out of this strange green gas.


----------



## Mellubb (May 29, 2007)

Upon close examination of the goblin their are wounds.  The goblin has greenish/grey skin (almost the tone of overdone harboiled egg yolks) with bright red ears.  The goblin is wearing a belt with a small worn light x-bow and a belt pouch.


----------



## Eydis (May 29, 2007)

Kaylin's ears perk up at the sound of stuff.  "Ooh, does he have any bolts with that?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 29, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan Cleric 1, Hp: 10/10*

"Do any of you know what color a normal goblin should be?"


----------



## Theocrat (May 29, 2007)

*Kasis Rayg Cleric*

Keeping an eye out for danger while Jarrod picks himself up and Leigh checks the body, I walk in a brief circle, just within reach of the rest of the group. If the smoke is bad enough, I too will tie cloth around my nose and mouth, wetting the rag first. 
"A fire doesn't normally have a 'green glow'. And a Goblin doen't have red ears. Is that blood?"
"Are there any wounds? Did he die of smoke inhalation or did someone intend for him to die? Also, we need to be prepared, and talk a little quieter - when there's one, there's 10 of these suckers." Make sure we're on guard, and while their examining the body, the rest of us have our weapons drawn [spear].  
"Not that these guys know how to read or write, but maybe there's a note in their pouches. "



[sblock=Factors]
I have Create Water memorized, so if their is a fire that is very close to us, I'll cast that to protect ourselves. Would "Light" help in allowing us to see better? Although I take it that this is not a magical effect, and thus may not work. 
[/sblock]

-------------------------
Kasis Rayg – Missionary of the Church of the One True Path of Pholtus
Adopted son to Megan and Alan Phelnar, brother to Leigh of the Radiant Pelor and Ragnor Thokk the devoted sil-Euroz


----------



## Mellubb (May 30, 2007)

The Goblin has 7 bolts for his cross bow and 13 cp in his pouch.  As Theocrat examines the goblin the ears just have a red pigment.  He knows from his journeys that certain tribes of goblins have different skin tones that denote their tribes.  Ragnor notices deeper into the green haze, a green eggshaped rock about 6 inches in diameter long ways.  The smoke appears to be spewing from the rock.  The group is about 20 ft away.


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2007)

"Guys.. Forget the Goblin."  Ragnor's flat, almost awed tone instantly alerts his lifelong friends that something is up as he steps almost mezmerized towards the rock, closing and leaning down to pick it up. "What.... what is it?"


----------



## Eydis (May 30, 2007)

"Ragnor, don't touch it!"  Kaylin scolds.  "What if that's how this thing died?  Let's be smart about this."


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2007)

"The goblin is wounded and 20 feet away, i doubt that is what happened."  Regardless, Ragnor stops, looking at it. "The smoke is very thick this close.  This is what is causing it, but what do we do about it?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 30, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan Cleric 1, Hp: 10/10*

"Let Jarrod go play with that rock." Leigh says with a slight tease, flicking her hair back over her shoulder.

"Someone pocket that copper and lets take a closer look at that rock."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 30, 2007)

*Vanta*

Vanta approaches the rock, mesmerized, he inspects the rock from every visible angle.  He holds his hands above it, trying to see if it is hot.  He then casts a minor incantation to see if the object it magical in origin.

[sblock=ooc]Casting detect magic.[/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (May 30, 2007)

Vanta approaches the green rock his mind focused as he mumbles distinct words under his breathe.  As he tweaks his fingers his eyes glow for a second and then the glow fades.

[sblock= Vanta] There are no magical auras with in the limits of the spell.  The rock does not appear to be radiating heat. [/Sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 30, 2007)

*Vanta*

Vanta frowns, "the rock isn't hot, and it is not magical either.  Should we try to pick it up or do you want me to summon a creature to touch it first?"


----------



## dontremb (May 31, 2007)

*Jarrod Nackle*

"Oh!  That would be a great idea, actually.  Summon something to pick it up," Jarrod says and stops inching closer to it.  He seems incredibly interested in this smoke-spewing rock.


----------



## Eydis (May 31, 2007)

"Summoning something sounds like the safest way to go to me."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 31, 2007)

*Vanta*

"Be ready, it will only be around for a moment, so somebody has to be ready with something to hold it in.  A bag, a cloak, anything to carry it."  Once those of his cousins that are in positions to manuver the rock into a bag Vanta summons a celestial dog(Str 17) and instructs it to manuver the rock into the bag.


----------



## Eydis (May 31, 2007)

*OOC*
If it's big enough, Kaylin will hold her empty sack open and ready.  Sacks are smaller for small characters though.


----------



## Mellubb (May 31, 2007)

As Kaylin opens up her sack Vanta mind once again focuses.  He begins to mumble words and points toward the green rock.  A blue light shimmers near the rock and soon takes the form of a muscular dog.  The dog immediately begins digging near the egg shaped rock easily dislodging it from the ground.  The dog nonchalantly takes it in to his mouth and tries to put it into the bag.  The move takes more effort than it at first thinks.  As the dog hoists the rock from the ground it stops smoking. He is able to put it in the bag with a great deal of effort just before it vanishes.
[sblock=kaylin]
Once the rock is in the bag Kaylin is able to drag it but can not easily lift it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Eydis (Jun 1, 2007)

"Oh my goodness!  Get over here and carry this _Muscles_. (Kaylin looks at Ragnor)   Please.  It's *really* heavy."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2007)

Ragnor goes over and tests the bag, lifting and hoping the bag doesn't break 
(How heavy IS it?)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 1, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan Cleric 1, Hp: 10/10*

"How peculiar cousins -- it isn't smoking anymore.... How odd, indeed, maybe this smoke will begin to disapate and we can get a better view of our surroundings.  I'm still wary of being surrounded by goblins though."


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 1, 2007)

The rock weighs approximatly 80lbs.


----------



## Eydis (Jun 2, 2007)

At the mention of being surrounded by goblins, Kaylin pulls out her x-bow and readies it, watching and listening.


----------



## dontremb (Jun 2, 2007)

*Jarrod Nackle*

Jarrod will loosen his sword on his back.  He looks over at Kaylin and winks, "Just in case."

He will look around and try to see through the smoke to see if there is an ambush waiting.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2007)

"Hmmf.. It's not THAT heavy.. So where are we taking this thing?" Ragnor grunts slightly as he hefts the sack.  He manages to sling the thing over his shoulder, giving a wince as the rock swings into his back "OK, that was stupid.  Oh, never mind about the goblins, I doubt they're smart enough or patient enough to stick around this long waiting to ambush us.  Lets get this rock wherever it is we're taking it."

[sblock=ooc]
The rock is within Ragnor's Light Load, though just barely. (80/100).[/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 2, 2007)

[SBlock=Ragnor]  You can estimate it will take about an hour before the smoke clears away and you can see the area clearly.[/Sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 2, 2007)

*Vanta*

Vanta watches as Ragnor lifts the rock over his shoulder.  He was a little jealous, he spent most of his time studying his books.  There was very little time for physical exercise.  _I guess we are all gifted in different ways._ "There was several of these things, should we look around here and see if there is some more? They would be nearby I would think."


----------



## Eydis (Jun 3, 2007)

"Oh, well, what will we put them in?"  Kaylin tries to sound as nonchalant as possible.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2007)

"I don't think even I could carry more than a couple at a time." Ragnor admits.  "But if there ARE more, we may as well find them all, though this smoke isn't going anywhere for a short while."  He looks around at his companions, wondering which way to go.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 4, 2007)

*Vanta*

"Let's get out of this smoke, at least then we can look to see if there is anything obvious that will point us in the direction of more of them."Vanta looks around hesitantly waiting for somebody else to take the lead.


----------



## Eydis (Jun 4, 2007)

Kaylin jumps at that suggestion and starts to head out of the smoke.  "That sounds like a good idea.  I could try to climb up a tree once we're out of the smoke and have a look around too."


----------



## dontremb (Jun 4, 2007)

*Jarrod Nackle*

"I agree.  I can't see what we could do with two smoking rocks that we couldn't do with one."  Jarrod smiles.  "I think we should crack it open.  See what's inside.  There's got to be something interesting.  Oh!"  He exclaims.  "What if it's a dragon egg?"  

He thinks for a second then looks up with a grin.  "Perhaps we should get just _one_ more.  I'll help carry it."  Jarrod glances furtively around the smokey forest floor to see if the group comes across another smoking boulder.


----------



## Theocrat (Jun 4, 2007)

*Kasis of the One True Path of Pholtus*

occ
Can you describe the layout a bit. Is the smoke coming from the rock itself, or just the general area? When the rock was touched by the dog, was there any change it the area or the rock itself? What about has Ragnor carrys it. 
The surrounding area. Are there any tree's that Kaiylnn can climb up now? How high up does the fog encompass? Meaning is it a low lying fog, or one that reaches the branches of the trees, which possibly Kaiylnn would be able to view. 
Does it appear that it is a magical fog or natural (having been in the Troll Fens, I might be able to tell the difference). What time of year is it? Summer, less likely to have fog, but in the region of the marshes near GHC we may during spring/early fall. 
If it's unnatural fog, could "light" dispel it enough to be able to see. 
Combat Situation:
I have my Spear in hand (in case I'm "jumped", but at the drop of a hat, I'm ready to allow my cousins to feel the BLESSings of Pholtus of the One True Path.
/occ

"Cousins, I wonder if actually picking the rocks up is a good idea. Maybe we need to draw and map out what we find and see if there is a pattern to the locations.  (I pull out some parchment/ quill and draw a small map of where we've gone and come, and where the rock was located.) Jarrod, what do you know of the area? What's that story about metoriates in the Star  Carins so long ago? Something about them landing in a star pattern, seen from the sky." 
"Lets not be so hasty as to make lots of noise, nor to carry this rock out of the area. We need to understand what surrounds us, and if where our best possible move lies. I think Kaiylynn should shimmy up a tree and see how high the fog goes (into the trees), and how far it goes. If the fog is very thick, I think that we need to tie ourselves off with ropes, much like rock climbing so that we do not get separated. "

Kasis Rayg of the One True Path of Pholtus


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 4, 2007)

The haze that is obstructing your vision is smoke not fog.  You are in the forest about 100m and some of the smoke did not escape the canopy therefore it built up into a haze in a 40 ft area centered on the hole where the rock was.  There are plenty of tree she can climb but, in the area you are currently in she still won’t be able to see until the smoke clears.


----------



## Eydis (Jun 4, 2007)

Kaylin smiles "It's settled then.  I will move back out of this smoke and climb up a tree and have a look around."  
Kaylin then puts her x-bow away and starts looking for a good climbing tree out of the smoke.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 6, 2007)

*Vanta*

Vanta follow Kaylin out of the smoke, it would be hard for him to speak arcane words with his lungs full of ash.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 6, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan, Cleric 1 Hp: 10/10*

[sblock=OOC] So, am I correct to assume that there are multiple sources of this smoke?  i.e. basically a bunch of these rocks fell from the sky and are now creating smoke?

Did we ever find out whether the goblin died of smoke inhalation, physical wounds, or anything else?

Does this rock look anything out of the ordinary?
[/sblock]

"Well, that sounds like a good idea, lets get a good look around."

"I'd join you in the tree tops, but I'm afraid I'd break a leg."

Leigh looks around pensively, almost expecting something, possibly some goblins to pop out of the underbrush.  She pivots from foot to foot watching the agile halfling scamper up one of the taller trees, chewing on her lower lip from the stress.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2007)

Ragnor looks up the tree after Kaylin "See anything?"


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 7, 2007)

Kaylin scampers back out of the smoke.  She look around pacing from tree to tree look for one with low lying branches.  She finds one she thinks will do the trick and scurries up toward the top.  A few seconds later she is lost in the newly grown leaves.  

[Sblock=Kaylin] You wrestle your way to the top braches and thanks to your size are able to balance all the way to the top.  Looking around you see 3 more pillars of smoke in the distance.  They are miles away in the parts of the forest you have been warned many times by Uncle Alan to stay out of because the “Elves do not take kindly to trespassers in their woods.”  [/Sblock]

[Sblock=The Rock] The rock is green and shiny.  It has a rough texture similar to cantaloupe.  The rock is egg shaped and is 6 inches long X 4 inches wide.  [/Sblock]

[SBlock= Liegh] Looking around you do not see anything out of the norm.  However you can not seem to shake the feeling you are being watched. [/Sblock]


----------



## Eydis (Jun 8, 2007)

Kaylin will come back down the tree, point in the direction of the other rocks and say "There are three more rocks that way, but they are miles away in the 'forbidden' part of the forest.  I think that we should just take this one back.  I still have work to do before the wedding and we have plenty to report to the elders."


----------



## Theocrat (Jun 8, 2007)

But did they ask us to just find out what caused the fire? They seemed to indicate a whole lot more than just go investigate and come back with the results. We need to go further. When we see the Olves and see that we're not out to harm the woods, that we're from the town and wondering what these rocks have to do with the great fire in the sky. If there is nothing else, then we can take it back. 
How much longer until the wedding? Days? If it will take too long to go investigate the rocks further out and we won't return to the town in time, then we should take our findings back to the elders. If we have time, we should investigate the goblins and rocks and any potential connecction. 
Kasis


----------



## dontremb (Jun 9, 2007)

*Jarrod Nackle*

Jarrod ponders a moment.  "I agree with Kasis.  We should explore a bit more.  As of right now, we have very little to report back to the elders at all.  'Um, we found the meteors, and some dead goblins, and green smoke.'"  He grins at his own sarcasm.

"Let's investigate further.  And, if the egg happens to hatch while we're exploring, all the better."  The excited bard looks again at the green rock.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Holy crap!  That egg is awfully heavy for being only 6x4 inches!!!  It MUST be holding a dragon.  LOL[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eydis (Jun 9, 2007)

"Well I really don't think that Uncle Alan will like us disobeying him and going into the Elves woods.  I think that this one and the report that there are others will be more than enough for them to figure something out about it all."  
Kaylin then looks at Jarrod and says "If you think it is an egg, shouldn't we get it back at once in order for them to find out what it is _before_ it hatches?"
Then, looking at everyone "All right, what is the vote then?  Do we risk it, or do we take the meteor back now?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2007)

Ragnor shifts the heavy sack on his shoulder as they talk.  My vote is with Kaylin, we should take this one back and THEN perhaps, head after the others.  He looks around at the slowly dissipating smoke, something is troubling him but he's not sure what.

[sblock=ooc] I've got a weird feeling bout this... Or maybe that's just lunch....[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 10, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]My last post never appeared.  Hmph.[/sblock]

Vanta looks around at his cousins.  "I think I have to agree with Ragnor.  Our parents wouldn't want us going to the woods, at least right now.  The elves might not ask questions before they shoot.  We should take the rock back and tell them what we've found.  Plus,"  he says a little more enthusiastically, "I would like to take a sample of the rock and study it at my father's lab."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]*L* I just noticed that my last post I accidentally used Sblock's instead of the color tags for my speech. Fixed.[/sblock]

"I do not believe it would be wise to start chipping or breaking this thing, not until we know more about it.  It is as likely to be volatile or contain something within as it is to be merely a strange looking rock."  Ragnor looks over at the rest of the party, for the remaining vote(s?).


----------



## Theocrat (Jun 11, 2007)

"Hey, wait a minute here. If this this is an egg, and it weighs 80 lbs and is only 4x6 (how did that dog pick it up with it's mouth?) do we really want to take it back home? Something that heavy is going to have a very pissed off mother. Something like this is what I'd suspect happened: A green dragon was flying along with her clutch of egg's when some "adventures" much with skills and aptitue much like our own, only more experienced, attacked and drove the green dragon from it's lair. While it was fleeing and grabbing it's clutch, it was attacked from the air. It had to release the egg's during its attack for some reason. The egg's have now fallen to the Oerth. If that green dragon did survive it will come looking for those eggs. When it gets to this egg, it will smell our handling of it and trace us back to our village where it will eat the bride and groom and I don't think that is the a very good wedding present."
"I'm only concerned about bringing something that we collectively concur is an egg. It may not be a green dragon egg. But it's something that is very big. Which means that it's relatives are going to be much bigger than what we can handle."

OCC-
How far are we from the town (day, 1/2 day, etc...). 
When is the wedding (2 days, next day, 3 weeks)
Can you give a better description of the "egg" as it seems that this thing is a tad heavy for something that is 4 foot x 6 foot - which would be a very large egg. Is it more rocky than egg-like? Is is green like stoplight green, like dark forest green, money green? Is is glowing, is there any markings on it? Anything to indicate that what's inside is anything more than scrambled egg ingrediates for the village wedding party (oh! what a fablous wedding gift we could give - it would feed everybody at the respection. 
Kasis Rayg


----------



## Eydis (Jun 11, 2007)

*OOC*
It says that the rock is shiny green, cantaloupe textured, and 4 inches X 6 inches.  That's pretty small in size.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 11, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan Cleric 1, Hp: 10/10*

[sblock=OOC] and yet it weights 80 lbs!  

Volume of an ovoid of 4 inches by 6 inches (where 4 inches is diameter) is = 0.029 ft3

So the density of this would be 80 lb/0.029 ft3 = 2760 lb/ft3 -- which is pretty dense.

IF the rock was 4 inches long and 6 inches in diameter, then it would be ~ 1850 lb/ft3.

Either way, this is one dense material and would be beyond the knowledge of most mortal sages.....

[/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 11, 2007)

There does not appear to be anything organic about the object.  It is egg-shaped but just by looking at it you can tell it is some sort of rock.  The density is way out of whack with any material you know of.  The color is similar to emerald but not quite the same.
P.S. Rottweilers have been know to fling full grown humans with their mouths, I don’t believe it is to far fetched to believe the could carry 80lbs of an object that fits neatly in their jaws.


----------



## Eydis (Jun 12, 2007)

Kaylin stomps her little foot and says "I just think that we should return now.  We've discovered enough."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 12, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan, Cleric 1, hp: 10/10*

OOC: I think if we knew the timetable of events (ie distance from town, wedding date, etc, etc.) we would be in better shape to make the decision whether to go back to town or not.  If we are several days away, then we should continue on, if not, we should return to town....


----------



## Eydis (Jun 12, 2007)

*ooc*
On page 1 it says that it would take us roughly 4 hours to get to the forest, so it definately isn't more than a 1/2 day's travel.


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 12, 2007)

You guys left about 0630. It took roughly 4 hours to get to the forest. You have been here for 5 minutes.  Time is now 1045. 

PS 4 hours is half a days travel.


----------



## Theocrat (Jun 12, 2007)

When is the wedding? Later today (evening, night)? Tommorow AM? PM? If tommorow evening, then I think we should camp out - you know camp under the stars one last time - I'm sure Jarrod brought the S'mores!
Kasis Rayg


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 12, 2007)

The wedding is the day after tomorrow. It is a 4 hour walk back to town.  You have the rock in a bag.  You have a dead goblin.  You have moved out of the smokey area.  You know where 3 other smoke pillars are.  The next step is yours to take.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vanta*

"I say we start back home.  I don't want to stay out here, the smoke conceals what may hide in the dark.  Our parents would be worried sick if we didn't return, especially with the wedding so soon.  If we leave now, we would be home by dark."


----------



## Eydis (Jun 13, 2007)

"I agree.  Plus, there's still stuff to do before the wedding."  Kaylin sighs, hoping that everyone will agree.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 13, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan - Cleric 1, Hp: 10/10*

"I agree with you, we should head back with the stone and report what we've found."

"However, once we consult with the elders of the village, I believe that we have to come back out here and investigate the 3 other landing sites of these rocks and also see if they form some sort of pattern or are completely randomly distributed on the ground."


----------



## Theocrat (Jun 14, 2007)

I of course disagree! I believe that since we have time - we have the rest of today, and tommorow AM to scout around and investigate. Come on, are we adventurers with a supposed destiny or are we children lined up to be spanked if we don't come home on time? 
Yes the elders want us back, but they also said to investigate the situation. What do we have to tell them currently? Here's this rock that weighs something outragous by its size, a dead goblin and smoke. But we don't have much to tell. 

[sblock=OCC] - 
In character and out - are we a bunch of adventurers or are we wusses? If we wanted to stay home and change the cat litter we shouldn't be carrying weapons, but a shovel. 
I don't have a desire for the DM to have to run a split campaign but so far it's not been that exciting - and there was the concern that it wasn't starting soon enough and excitement was needed. But I'm planning on staying here in the woods until the time arrives to return for the wedding (I'll leave approx. 1pm tommorrow). 
If that is not something the DM wants to deal with then I understand. Then say we go back home, get new instructions and put us back into a position for some movement. 

I realize this is a different format for game play than is traditional with table-top, but there still needs to be exciting reading and posting. And our banter about Jarrod hitting his knuckles was the most exciting so far. 
I will normally trust Kaylin's player to know her husband - [my WifeFIEND kicks me during game play, and I've come to ask now "are you kicking me to touch me or to kick me" because I was "killing" the players one time and she was kicking me - just to touch me, play footsies. So I take my ques from her if I'm being to defeating towards the group - or too slow or too fast or too whatever.] - and would typcially follow her lead in this type of example, but with a day to investigate we're at a standstill in terms of doing something that is right (listening to our elders) and something that is fun, exciting and a bit dangerous (doing what the ADVENTURE part of adventurers). 
[/sblock]
Kasis Rayg


----------



## dontremb (Jun 14, 2007)

*Jarrod Nackle*

Jarrod begins with, "This is crazy!  We've come all this way and we've got all this time, and we have no idea WHAT to report to the elders.  I think we should..."  At that, Jarrod pauses, glances over at Kasis in slight bewilderment.  

"For once, I agree with Kasis.  If you guys want to head home to your soft beds, by all means.  I'm staying."  With that, Jarrod starts looking around for a place to set up camp.

"Well, what's it going to be?"


----------



## Theocrat (Jun 14, 2007)

"I don't think we need to look for a place to camp just yet. It's only 1045am."
"If you head back, please tell the elders that we'll return shortly. And if we haven't, please enjoy the wedding, and don't let anyone beleive that we may have been hurt or injured or worse, as that would ruin their day. Just chalk it up to us being young and adventurous and Kasis and Jarrod doing what we'd be doing. Arguing as to the facts of life, which girl is hotter, and how in the world he is able to handle such a short house with uncle noniz for a 'father!'"

"No matter what the design is, Vanta, that might be a bit heavy of a rock to be carrying over your shoulder all day. We might want to make a drag sling using tree branches and a tarp. If you head back, in 4 hours you're going to hurt, and if you run around here in the forest it'll hurt and be harder for you to hit something should something arrive."

Kasis Rayg


----------



## Eydis (Jun 15, 2007)

OOC
I just wanted to say that right now, Kaylin is totally in character.  Her not wanting to be in the woods nor getting hunted by elves is totally Kaylin.  She will gripe and complain,  but she'll do whatever everyone wants to.  Plus she's a girl with an important part in a wedding in a couple days, why would she want to jeopardize that?
As for people with attitude about others playing in character, that I don't like.  No one appreciates it.  We're all here to have fun.  Let's not be rude about it.  Thank you.


----------



## Eydis (Jun 15, 2007)

Kaylin will stick her tongue out at Kasis and say "Just because you've traveled around doesn't mean you can do everything.  Anyway if you all want to go, then let's stop talking about it and get moving.  We're wasting time here."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 15, 2007)

*Vanta*

Vanta, always one to stay near a crowd, and ever so reliant on his cousins, looks slightly dissatisfied with the decision, but nevertheless says, "Let us get going then, if we are going to look around, let us do it."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 15, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan, Cleric 1 - Hp: 10/10*

Leigh looks around at her cousins, trying her best to make the best choice of things, like her mother had always taught her to do.  In the back of her mind she could hear Megan again saying,"Leigh, you have been gifted by Pelor with an immense amount of wisdom for such a young woman...."  Too often, that was quickly followed by a "Why on earth did you DO that?"

Snapping back to the present, Leigh looks from face to face, obviously Kasis and Jarrod were going to stay, Vanta was on the fence, and Kaylin looked to be wanting to get back and help out with the wedding.  She mulled it over quickly before saying:

"I think it is best for you two," pointing at Kasis and Jarrod,"that I stick around with you to keep an eye on things -- you're bound to get caught in a have a tree fall on you or stumble over a rock and break something, and I'll have to patch you up."

Leigh then winks while sticking her tongue out at them both.

"Silly, its not time to camp yet, its still midday.  Lets at least take a look at the other stupid rocks that you boys are so enamored with."


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 15, 2007)

So which way then??


----------



## Eydis (Jun 15, 2007)

OOC
Toward the first black smoke cloud that Kaylin saw while up in the tree.  (the ones in the elves forest)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 16, 2007)

*Vanta*

Vanta, walking in the middle of the group as they walk towards the forest says, "We should probably make sure the elves know that we are not there to hurt anything, we just want to look at the rock."


----------



## Eydis (Jun 18, 2007)

Kaylin looks at Vanta, "Well I think that you might be the best one for that, Vanta.  There appeared to be three more rocks.  I can climb up a tree once in a while to make sure that we are headed the right way.  I just suggest that we watch our steps in their part of the woods."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 18, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan, Cleric 1 - hp: 10/10*

OOC: What do we know of these elves?  Are they friendly towards our village?

"Alright cousins, lets make our way to the next rock.  Hopefully Kasis won't break anything on the way."

Leigh continues to keep an eye out as they march for anything in the woods or undergrowth, as something does not sit right for her -- these rocks, although they appear to be just that, must have something else going on within.


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 18, 2007)

[Sblock=The Elves] 
All you know about the elves is what Alan has told you.  He says they are dangerous and do not take kindly to trespassers in thier teritory.  You have met elves before on the river, but not from these woods.
[/Sblock]


----------



## Theocrat (Jun 18, 2007)

"In the Phostwood, there are Olves. They are very aggressive towards the people of the Pale and the Church. I've been lead to belive that there are several sub-species of Olves, and that the more aggressive kind are called "grugach" or wild elf. We're not far from Celene, home to the Olves, and although they are quite urban and noble, those on the borders certainly do not have to be. Much like our village is a little more "rugged" than the center of learning in Greyhawk City."
"If the olves here are like the "grugach" then we will be dead before we know they've attacked. Kaylin, when you climb up those tree's - keep an eye out for living quarters. And just keep us going in the right 'general' direction." 

Kasis Rayg

[sblock=OCC]
I have no idea why it would be taken that I don't like the in character context of our converstaion, Eydis. We are adventures, and as E.G.G stated in D2 Shrine of the Koa-Tua - (paraphrasing) if the adventures don't wanna adventure, they should be shop keepers. That is all I'm saying. If you have motivations for wanting to be back at the wedding, then by all means, I want to hear about it through the message board. And now that we know that Kaylin is more interested in the wedding, now we know. 

In now way do I advocate someone picking on another person - esp. if it is not in good fun or recipocated in any way. In character, and in jest, I'm askig if we're adventurers or wuss's. But please do not take that to mean that I'm a meanie, a hard ass or whatever. 
I like the posting options, and at this point, our posting is the most fun. However, I'd like to have some adventure - otherwise we should have waited until after the wedding to come investiage the rocks. Now that we're moving forward, we might have some adventure. 
I'm in no way attempting to be domineering or taking over the party and what we do. Hopefully our next split juncture will go much smoother and we'll get the chance to adventure and return to the wedding of the century.
Be Well. 
Theocrat
[/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 19, 2007)

I need some resemblance of a marching order.  Basically a rough estimate of how far spread out you are, who is in the lead etc..


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll take a stab at it...  I'm fine with any.  I figure Leigh being heavily armored needs to be near the front, as we have no "tank" persay.


```
#1               Jarrod

          Leigh               Ragnor

 Kaylin           Vanta                 Kasis

(because Jarrod likes to be in front with his big sword) :)

or

#2

Leigh             Jarrod               Ragnor


Kaylin            Vanta                Kasis

or 

#3

Leigh          Ragnor

Jarrod         Kasis

Kaylin         Vanta
```


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 19, 2007)

*Vanta*

[sblock=Marching order]Any of the marching orders is fine with me.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 19, 2007)

In either case, in a wider open area such as the outdoors, I would expect ~ 5-10 ft spacing between rows and columns.

In dungeons or cramped conditions, it would obviously be a tighter formation.


----------



## Eydis (Jun 19, 2007)

OOC
I was just roleplaying her nervousness at her first real adventure.  Kasis is the only one who has ever had any real adventure, so to him it's normal to want to go explore.  There was nothing to ease Kaylins nervousness though, therefore she was hesitant at moving on.  I assumed that we were all supposed to be rather close to each other and would therefore understand each other a bit more.  I will work on being more clear next time.  Believe me, I have nothing against adventuring; I just thought it would be more interesting to roleplay her fears out instead of just jumping in.


----------



## Eydis (Jun 19, 2007)

The first marching order sounds fine with me.


----------



## Eydis (Jun 19, 2007)

Kaylin looks at Kasis, "No problem Kas, I'll keep a very close eye out for anything or anyone up in the trees.  Once we've gone about a half mile I'll go up and check again."


----------



## Theocrat (Jun 19, 2007)

"Any of the marching orders should be fine. The first however, seems to have us spread out a bit. But that could be good to keep us away from any area spells, should we encounter them. And unfortunetly, with all the tree's we cannot tie string around us to keep us all in sight of each other. So we just need to make sure that everybody can see someone else. Gotta work on the buddy system. Else, the olves will grab Jarrod and we'll not know. Or be greatful (sarcasim tone). With Vanta holding the heavy bag, he should be in the middle. And not hesitate to drop it. Better yet, swing it at a potential attacker."
"Jarrod, when we do get home, you've gotta check out your dad's secret stash for a bag of holding."
"I think Kaylin, you'll need to check up in the tree's a bit more than every half-mile. Quarter mile possilby. I'm sure none of us have a spy glass. So we need to be on the look out for anything that seems "overly" natural. Although, I doubt we'd notice anything "overly" natural, being rural folk and all!"

- I have my spear and shield out, looking appreciatialy towards Leigh's heavy armor. "Soon enough, and the Path of Pholtus will guide me towards his path to greater glory, which will hopefully entail some Full Plate!"

[sblock=OCC]
Our characters all know each other rather well. However, we do not know our own PC's much less the other PC's. Heck, in a game like this, we'll never really even know the players. D&D is such a social game that I give XP when myself as DM and at least 3 players go out and do something. That way we learn to react and understand each other.
But now that I understand Kaylin's motovations, I can see how a young, demanding and bash PC can seem like a dick. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Eydis (Jun 19, 2007)

"Sure thing Kas.  Though I'm pretty sure that Ragnor has the rock."  Kaylin giggles at Kasis.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 20, 2007)

*Vanta*

"I agree you should be checking up the trees more often, every quarter mile or so, like Kasis said.  Yeah I don't have the rock, that just my spellbook in my backpack, it is oftly large is it not?"  Vanta sighs,  "Unfortunately it is mostly empty, hopefully not for long."


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 20, 2007)

The group moves through the woods a quickly and quietly as possible.  Kaylin stopping every 400 meters or so to find a tree to climb.  The trip seems drab and completely unlike the stories Gerbo tells.  

[Sblock=Kaylin] Finding suitable for climbing becomes easier the further into the woods you get.  After you climb the the third tree you notice one the smoke pillars as stopped smoking.  There is still smoke around the area but there is no pillar anymore.  Looking around the canopy you don't notice any thing you would think is out of place.  
[/SBlock]


----------



## dontremb (Jun 21, 2007)

*Jarrod Nackle*

[SBLOCK=OOC]The first marching order is fine by me.[/SBLOCK]
Jarrod gets a big grin on his face as he pulls his sword out from behind his back.  He strains a little with its weight, but seems to manage ok.  "Let's hope we don't encounter any elves then."  With that, Jarrod sets off, keeping an eye out on his surroundings.


----------



## Eydis (Jun 21, 2007)

"Guys, one of the smoke pillars has stopped smoking.  That means that someone has picked up the rock, like we did.  Should we try to circle around the area?"  Kaylin pulls out her x-bow, looking a bit nervous.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2007)

Ragnor seems to not take much notice of the heavy rock slung over his shoulder, taking it in stride as he adresses Kaylin "It may be the elves, or it may be something more sinister.  I say we move there quickly and discover which is the case.  How far?"


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 22, 2007)

[Sblock=Kaylin] You guestimate about 3 miles to the pillar that went out.  There is about a 4-5 mile gap between pillars. [/Sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 22, 2007)

*Vanta*

"Yes we should hurry.  Hopefully that goblin we saw back there didn't send it's friends ahead."   Vanta shoulders past a tree branch, sending it whipping back behind him.


----------



## Eydis (Jun 22, 2007)

"Well, I think that we still have about three more miles until we reach that area.  But I think that we might start crossing paths with the elves really soon.  I haven't seen anything in the trees yet, but from what Uncle Alan told us we should be in elven territory any moment if we aren't already."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 22, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan - Cleric 1, Hp: 10/10*

"Well, hopefully they don't have a shoot first-ask questions later mentality..."  Leigh says as she wipes the sweat from her brow.

"You all have it easy -- you aren't sweating your rear end off in heavy armor."

She looks to the sky, through the trees, and intones under her breath,"Pelor, your golden might is supreme and I relish the warmth you provide, but do you have to be SO HOT???"

She goes back to scanning the woods as they trudge along, her hand holding her morningstar tightly, waiting for something to happen.


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 22, 2007)

The group continues along talking and enjoying the beauty of nature.  Then as the woods begin to thicken a figure begins to approach coming from the trail in front of you.  It appears to be about 300 ft away at the moment and you are all unable to make out anything more than a silhouette covered in earth toned colors.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 23, 2007)

*Vanta*

Vanta raises his hand in greeting, showing at the same time that he is weaponless.  "We mean no harm to you or your lands, we merely are here to investigate the black rocks that fell from the sky."


----------



## Theocrat (Jun 25, 2007)

Cha 15: Using my Diplomacy Skill d20 +3 and Knowledge Local History +3 to enhance Vanta's speaking if possible. 
I am unsure if others can understand Celestial or not in our party, but I will speak in Celestial, not over Vanta, but more like I'm talking to one of the other party members. 
[sblock=celestial]
"We are peaceful, we respect the forest and tread lightly on trails and paths."
[/sblock]
However, if the figure seems to be hostile or unpleasant, I do have my spear out.


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 25, 2007)

The figure approaches.  As it gets within 100 feet you recognize it to be an elf.  He has long blonde hair tied back in a single tail.  He is wearing brown leather armor and a dark green cloak closed around his torso.  As he nears the group about 30 ft away he stops smiles and says  "Hello, You have journeyed too far this way.  You must turn around now.  I do not mean to sound rude but, it has been a busy mornig for us and we have much work to do."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 26, 2007)

*Vanta*

Vanta nods and calls out, "Very well, but can you tell us if you investigated the black rock that fell from the sky?  Do you know anything about it."   Vanta then turns to look at his cousin's after the elf answers, "Let's get out of here everybody, they won't let us pass," he looks nervously at the woods around them, "there are probably more watching us right now anyway too."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2007)

"hold, Cousin.  The Elves are smart and wise and experienced, perhaps they can aid us in our search.."  Ragnor steps forward and sets the bag down.  "This is one of those rocks that was smoking.  It stopped when we moved it.  I do not suppose you would be willing to take a look at it and perhaps we can be of some assistance to one another?  Surely it is in all of our best interests to discover what is going on here!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 26, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan - Cleric 1, Hp: 10/10*

Leigh turns towards the others while Ragnor speaks with the elf.

"I think Ragnor is right, this elf says they have been very busy this morning -- we need to find out if it is because of the rocks.  We also can't afford to be turned away, we need to find out what is going on here."

"Jarrod - get up there and help him out -- Ragnor isn't exactly the best diplomat..."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Jarrod - get up there and help him out -- Ragnor isn't exactly the best diplomat..."[/COLOR]



*OOC: Definite truth.*


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 26, 2007)

"There is no need to fear, friends.  I know who you are and I can guess why you've come.  I believe you meant to say green rocks.  And yes we have been collecting them most of the morning.  We do not need another sample.  Nor will we give you any of ours.  We do not know by what plan they were sent here, but we have much to learn.  I am sure Thaivor and Megan are waiting for you to bring the sample you have home.  Now go you have no business here." The elf says  "Do tell Alan Lengren says hello"


----------



## Eydis (Jun 27, 2007)

Kaylin mumbles under her breath, "nice going guys.  I told you this was a bad idea."  Then more loudly, "all right, you heard the guy, let's get going."  (hoping that there will be no further confrontation)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 27, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan - Cleric 1, Hp: 10/10*

Leigh is somewhat shocked at the elves words.  She wasn't quite expecting a welcome wagon and an invitiation to tour their city, but the short nature of the conversation rang somewhat anti-climactic.

She looks around at her cousins, looking from one face to another, trying to read their minds by their expressions.

After looking at all of them in turn, she turns towards Jarrod and quietly says through her teeth, "Jarrod, GET up there - we need more of a lead than this - tell him some stories, make him your friend.  We need to figure out more of what is going on with these rocks."


----------



## Theocrat (Jun 27, 2007)

*Kasis Rayg*

Hi all - 
This is very anti-climatic. I realize that an online campaign by post is rather long and the action will be very sporatic. But this is not what I had hoped. Kasis will return with the rest of you to the town (meaning I'll stay and post for the wedding) after which he'll be going about a new Path. Unfortunetly up to this point, my background itself has more thrilling detail. We argued to move forward, hoping for an encounter. We know that we cannot take on a band of Olves, and there is no point in ticking them off with having Jarrod climb up a tree (one that they're likely up anyway). 
Obviously, this Olve knows our parents and is using that as a basis for - "hey, I know you, I'm like your god parents, now get out of here, you're 1st level and can't handle this." Although he did say green rocks and we picked up a black rock (or so I understood it). 

I do not wish to create or cause interparty conflict or animosity within the group. I am just not picking up the excitement that is missing from my boring marketing job. 

Until the wedding,
Kasis Rayg


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 27, 2007)

ALL 
please check the OOC thread.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 2, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan, Cleric 1 - Hp: 10/10*

Leigh looks over the group of her cousins with a pensive look.

"I've changed my mind.  We're not really sure of what we are doing out here, so lets go back to the village and show them the rock and see if they have any further ideas,"  Leigh says.

"For all we know, this could turn out to be nothing in Pelor's grand scheme of things."


----------



## Theocrat (Jul 2, 2007)

Leigh, that is only because you do not follow the Path. The Path has many different forks in the road, often circling and retracing steps. I've come to understand that it is only Sol that does not diverge from its strict path. 
Remember, I too followed Pelor as we grew up, and that Pholtus is also the god of the Sun, and he leads me with you and mother. 
Kais Rayg


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 2, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan - Cleric 1, Hp: 10/10*

"But, dear brother-cousin, isn't it always best to be direct, like Sol is?  Only those of somewhat bendable moral backgrounds tend deal with circuituitous routes, of which, Sol, does not adhere.  Those rocks fell from the sky when Pelor was below the horizon, which means that they could not withstand his vision and judgement, now, in the light of his glory, these rocks are devoid of all their brilliance and power, just dead matter"  Leigh says with a grin.

"Unfortunately, the teachings of mother have fallen upon deaf ears in your case," Leigh says with a chiding tone.  This argument of Pelor and Pholtus is not a new one, as the differences in philosophy between Megan/Leigh and Kasis have been a constant fixture in the Phelan household for more than the past decade, much to Alan's chagrine.  

Nowadays, it has devolved into good natured humor and ribbing, instead of a serious argument, as Leigh knows deep down that Kasis is loony.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 3, 2007)

*Vanta*

Vanta watches his cousins with a smile.  He wasn't one to worship Deities, although he did respect Boccob.  Vanta worshipped the pursuit of knowledge as others worshipped Pelor.  He said, "Yes, let's return home, there is much to be learned from what we have found out so far.  Even if the knowlede his hidden, I am confident all shall be revealed in due time."


----------



## Mellubb (Jul 3, 2007)

The group of adventurers returns home.  They are a bit underjoyed with the amount of adventure their quest didn't have.  They arrive back in town at mid afternoon (around 3:30).  Their eyes wide and legs tired from from the journey.  

[Sblock=OOC] How do you all want to handle what you found?  Are you going  to call a meeting, tell only one of you "parents", or what?[/Sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 3, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan - Cleric 1, Hp: 10/10*

Once back into town, Leigh suggest to her cousins that they head directly back to the church to see if the Elders are still there and report back what they found:

1) A rock that stopped smoking
2) A dead goblin
3) 3 other smoke columns inside elven territory.


----------



## Eydis (Jul 4, 2007)

"I agree that we should see if the elders are still at the church and report there."  Kaylin looks happy to be back.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 4, 2007)

*Vanta*

"Yes we should go to the elders, they will know what to do next.  They probably won't be happy knowing there are goblins so close to town."


----------



## Mellubb (Jul 5, 2007)

As the group arrives at the Temple, they are again met by Samuel.  He his delighted that you have returned and when he notices the sack asks ” You found something, great the other will be most anxious to see what you have.  Please follow me, I will take you to the other Elders.”  
He takes you back to a room far into the west wing of the temple.  As you enter you the room is very bright. It has a domed ceiling with a chandelier in the shape of Pelor’s Holy Symbol hanging from it’s center.  Directly below is a large circular table where surrounded by seven chairs.  The Elder’s are sitting around the table and when they see you enter Gerbo jumps to his feet  “You made it back, Samuel please find their parents and let them know of their return. Please tell me what you have found.  Are any of you hurt?” 

As you enter the room you feel better about things. You feel calm and relaxed.  Your minds seem less chaotic and more focused.  The sounds you hear and light you see seem to be clearer, crisper.  
[Sblock] while in the room you all receive +2 to wisdom [/SBlock]


----------



## Eydis (Jul 5, 2007)

Kaylin quickly replies, "We're all okay Sir."


----------



## Mellubb (Jul 6, 2007)

"That's a relief, what is in the bag Ragnor."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 7, 2007)

*Vanta*

As Ragnor opens the bag, Vanta says, "There was a lot of smoke, and the smoke stopped when we pulled this from the hole it made.  We found a dead goblin in the smoke as well."


----------



## Mellubb (Jul 9, 2007)

"Really,this little rock caused all that smoke.?!?" Gerbo says as he reaches for the rock.


----------



## Eydis (Jul 9, 2007)

Kaylin laughs, "Hah! It may be little, but it sure is heavy.  Be careful!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 9, 2007)

*Leigh Phelan, Cleric 1 - Hp: 10/10*

Leigh sits at the table with her cousins in the temple, her legs nonchalantly crossed while she absentmindedly plays with a loose string on her tunic.

"Elders," she says,"We travelled out to the forest and brought back one of the strange rocks that fell from the sky.  We did find a dead goblin near the rock, with red ears.  We ask of you to impart your wisdom upon us -- what is this rock, does it fortell of any other events, or was it a natural occurrence, much like a meteor or a falling star?"

She waits for their response to these questions, and any other information they might impart about further tasks that she and her cousins can perform for them.

Leigh will wait around for the elders to confer amongst themselves for a short time.  If they have nothing more to say, or no more tasks for her to perform this day, then she will head home to remove her armor and adventuring gear, and spend the rest of the afternoon resting in the warm sun at her house.


----------



## Theocrat (Jul 10, 2007)

[sblock=occ]
I posted to the OCC and emailed Mellubb but no response. After the wedding Kasis is going to return to Greyhawk City. If the rocks lead us to that direction then we can travel together, but the day after the wedding, unless the town is attacked, or other devastating issue, I'd like to bow out of this adventure. 
As I posted in an email, things at my school have taken a turn, with my boss and her boss (the headmaster) suddenly leaving. As the Marketing Director, I'm extremely busy. Although I do realize that posting here does not take much time (about 1 post per 3 days) I feel that the party and group would be better off with a new recruit. 
I do wish you all the luck on the future endeavors, and I'll post and read until after the wedding. Drag it out and there's time to recruit. 
Be Well. 
Theocrat Issak
[/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Jul 10, 2007)

The Elders discuss amungst themselves breifly.  After a moment Gerbo turns to the group and says  "Please, go get some rest we have much to discuss.  If we need anything we know where to find you." The rest of the days passes rather uneventfully for all of you except Kasis

[sblock=Kasis] You return home with your brother and sister.  You go about your daily business.  About an hour after you return home Thaivor approaches you.   "Kasis I am going to Greyhawk to have this rock looked at by some of  my associates there.  I may have a mission for you there.  You have skills and contacts thet your cousins do not, Please come with me.[/Sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello All
I have decided to fold up and quit this game.  Perhaps I will revise and post it in a few months.  But with Theo leaving, Jemal constantly on vacation, and Dontremb out of the loop I don't feel it is worth the effort

Thank you so much Evolution and Sabastion you are great players.  If I do run somethng later I do hope you submit characters.


----------

